# Smoked venison leg



## nmaust (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a vacuum sealed venison leg in my freezer and wanted to see if anyone has any experience smoking them.  I want to some it on Thanksgiving with the turkey, so the smoker will be around 325.


----------



## bubbastump (Nov 19, 2013)

kinda hot? with deer meat ya want slow cooks to help keep it tender.

I am doing the same thing.

plan on about 200-250

I use a lil glue on the meat consisting of grapeseed oil mustard powder and bbq sauce. I like Stubbs hickory bourbon flavor,

then pat it with brown sugar and various spices.


----------



## nmaust (Nov 19, 2013)

I would love to do it lower but have to cook the turkey at a higher temp. What IT do you shoot for?


----------



## backyardboss (Dec 2, 2013)

I was given a couple legs last evening from a neighbor with a too full freezer and leaving town for a week. Now what do I do with them?

They're skinned and "cleaned" a bit, obviously, but is there any specific further prep that needs to be done? Silver skin or trimming? that kind of thing? It's still bone in, do I need to bone it and tie it up?

They are buried under a big bunch of ice so haven't spent a lo of time with them just yet.

And beyond that, how about cooking them? I've read a hot cook for as little as an hour and a half. Then others, like above, that say 225 for a good long smoke.

Do I shoot for a rare/medium/well target or does this cut need to by done through and through like an 8 hour cook or something?

ANY help with these "things" (lol) would be greatly appreciated. I've gotta get 'em in the box today at some point, he needs his cooler back!


----------

